# Iphone 5c reconditionne



## full-metal (8 Juillet 2017)

Bonjours à tous


Voilà je vient vers car j'ai vue sur conforama un iPhone 5c 16 go à 150 euro , le soucis c'est que j'ai lu que ce téléphone ne serai plus mit à jour ? Je voudrais le garder 2 ou 3 ans et pour les applications comment sa va ce passer ? Quand pense vous ?

Merci d'avance cordialement marc


----------



## full-metal (9 Juillet 2017)

Personne pour me répondre ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

En effet l'iPhone 5C n'aura pas le droit a l'iOS 11


----------



## full-metal (9 Juillet 2017)

Mercure Jura pour ta réponse , le vendeur ma proposée un 5s 16 go garantie 1 ans 199 euro or j'ai lu ios 10 dessus sa ram et ma dit qu'il serait encore mit à jour 2 ans qu'en pense tu ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Juillet 2017)

Le vendeur n'étant pas la société Apple ... rien n'est sûr. Après faut se poser la question de manière différente: je veux un iphone, j'ai pas le budget pour le dernier modèle... faudra donc bien faire une concession sur un truc...  fin de vie plus précoce que e denier modèle... MAIS c'est pareil pour d'autres produits...

Et je te rassure, on peu vivre même avec un vieux iphone obsolète...  Moi j'utilise mon iphone 2 encore...


----------



## full-metal (9 Juillet 2017)

Le petit Piero 

Merci pour ta réponse,  mon responsable à le 4s et il marche encore mais ne peut plus mettre à jour c'est applications et pour la réponse de budget non je mettrai pas ce prix là avec un bébé de 20 mois préfère partir en vacance mais j'ai l'impression avoir fait le tour Android donc voilà pourquoi tant de question mettre 200 euro dans un tel mais qui j'ai peur de pas faire le bon choix


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2017)

Je plussoie 

C'est pas facile de choisir !


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Juillet 2017)

full-metal a dit:


> Le petit Piero
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse,  mon responsable à le 4s et il marche encore mais ne peut plus mettre à jour c'est applications et pour la réponse de budget non je mettrai pas ce prix là avec un bébé de 20 mois préfère partir en vacance mais j'ai l'impression avoir fait le tour Android donc voilà pourquoi tant de question mettre 200 euro dans un tel mais qui j'ai peur de pas faire le bon choix



Oui je le conçois... mais j'ai bien peur que Apple soit le spécialiste de cette méthode ... ça fait vendre des nouveaux produits. Tu es sur androïd je pense que actuellement c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2017)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Oui je le conçois... mais j'ai bien peur que Apple soit le spécialiste de cette méthode ... ça fait vendre des nouveaux produits. Tu es sur androïd je pense que actuellement c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux...



Il n'y a pas qu'Apple qui procède ainsi !!


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Juillet 2017)

Oui je le dis aussi dans mon post numero 5  mais faut bien avouer qu'ils sont bien placés


----------



## full-metal (10 Juillet 2017)

Merci de m'avoir répondu les amis ,alors effectivement je suis sous Android sur un Samsung j7 2016 , le soucis cest que mon fils et un terrible et à rien de trouver mieux que de mettre mon tel dans les wc sympa hum ? Et que malgré de le mettre dans le riz celui ci ne ce rallumai pas , pour ce qui ai Apple, je vit pas dans le monde des pokemons mais 200 euro dans un tel qui date de 2013 et qui me fera à peine 2 ans mouai c'était occasion donc hélas je vais me prendre un tel sur Android faute de moyen.

Merci encore cordialement marc


----------

